# Naughty dog!



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

As you all know from my frantic posts Pushca is very spoilt but have really tried to amend this but yesterday and today she has tried to bite any dog we say hello to.
A little 14 wk old cockapoo that we met and I purposely didn't make a fuss of ( really hard as so cute) she bit his nose
I know she's jealous. But why? As she gets so much attention and how do I stop it?
She is normally such a loving dog and is I have to say a bit of a bully as will squeal when approached by bigger dogs
Thanks again


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I may be completely off the mark here but I have a large 6 month doodle to walk, that has issues like this and as far as I can work out through watching him and talking to behaviourists and trainers, he does it because he is fearful and unsure of the situation. He is using space creating behaviours to drive dogs away because he is scared. Is it possible Puscha is doing this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Was it an actual bite or was she trying to play.


what was the puppy doing. some dogs dont like puppies in their face. 

echo yesterday got in a fight witb a labradoodal becuase the doodle tried to og after her ball. very out of charicter but the other did start it. and even her owner said she is posesive and she was the one who said they were both as bad as eachother. but what made me feel so bad is that the doodle is training to be an asistance dog. 


both dogs were fine tobe honest it was more noise than anything. thw woman had taken the doodles stick off her as she new that could cause a problem. i probably should have taken echos ball but its never been a problem on a walk before. 


you need to read the situation and work out the reason why she did it. if she is normaly fine then something was different with this pup.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes I do think she is a bit timid with other dogs and I need her to tough her up a bit as I do spoil her. The biting wasn't really aggressive but a little growl and bearing of teeth more of a warning really. Just felt so sad that this little puppy only wanted to play. She has a new dog walker who has lots of dogs so I will mention it to her.someone also mentioned that she has to have a pack leader and needs me to be more assertive with her. So thanks guys hopefully it will stop. My problem is I think I treat her more like my friend than a dog but have really stopped babying her and things had improved now this....oh the daily trials of Pushca... Lol


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I have noticed a change in Treacles behaviour since her first season [she is now spayed] but Treacle has become bossier and loves to tell the boys off if they sniff her bits! She barks a warning but it doesn't half make the other dog jump. 
She is also wary of bouncier dogs - but if they jump on her I think her hip dysplasia may cause her pain.
She is also protective of me and Clyde - and if a large dog comes near me - she zooms straight between me and the poor dog and tells it off! 
She watches Clyde too and if he goes to say hello to bigger dogs she is over like a shot keeping her eye on him!
i am not a dog behaviourist but i do feel her loyalty makes her this way and as she has not bitten i have not been too worried about it.
Is Pushca just so in love with you that she is protecting you?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*re the biting*



Nadhak said:


> I have noticed a change in Treacles behaviour since her first season [she is now spayed] but Treacle has become bossier and loves to tell the boys off if they sniff her bits! She barks a warning but it doesn't half make the other dog jump.
> She is also wary of bouncier dogs - but if they jump on her I think her hip dysplasia may cause her pain.
> She is also protective of me and Clyde - and if a large dog comes near me - she zooms straight between me and the poor dog and tells it off!
> She watches Clyde too and if he goes to say hello to bigger dogs she is over like a shot keeping her eye on him!
> ...


I think it probably is that. She is so loved and she does love me so maybe it is her way. She does the jump if other dogs smell her; yelps at bigger dogs but the biting is new. I think you are right and need to maybe next time introduce pushca to the puppy before I start cooing and making pushca either jealous or protective
Thanks so much


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie will scream for England if confronted by a dog who only wants to chase her! She is more than happy to play if the other dog wants to run away then chase. I try to sus out the dog and more importantly the owner before we meet. In the event of a relentlessly chasing dog I ask the owner if they have third party liability insurance this tends to focus the mind and the dog is usually swiftly recalled!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Is she only like this on the lead or same when allowed to play off lead? Sometimes, and its understandable she is picking up you fear of her reacting. When meeting other dogs try not to meet face to face and most important keep lead loose, not pulling it tight "just incase" she reacts. Without seeing her body language its hard to say but it could be fear which is turning into habit for example she reacts so gets your attention. If this is the case you need to re train how you meet other dogs. Try making her sit not allowing her to pull to the other dog and make her stay if she does this praise that behaviour and give a treat. Once she does this well progress by YOU giving a command that she can say hello, keeping lead loose not tight. If she reacts walk away put her in the sit position and when she is calm showing no aggression or fear praise. Also be careful when she is shying away or showing fear that you don't try and reassure her with a command of "good girl" as she will think your praising her fear or aggression! Its so easy to do! Try something like "easy" or "steady" also you can train to a command of "look at me" this is useful when you want to get her attention away from something-like another dog. Start by making her sit let her see the treat hold it up to you face and say "look at me" or " focus" when she looks at you give the treat. Hope advice makes sense and helps in some ways but as I said without seeing her body language its hard to know what is triggering her behaviour. But the above will be useful generally anyway. Good luck Mary


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with Mary above I would try this out first and see if it makes a difference.Theres a bitch that Buddy plays with shes fine off lead but if ever we approach her on lead blimey she scares me!!!The owner said shes like this with every dog when shes on the lead (and the owner was pulling the lead so tight making the situation worse
Sounds like shes unsure and nervous of the situation,yes there are some situations where she will give a short sharp growl which is normal but if you think it is becoming an issue id try doing what Mary has suggested first.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> Is she only like this on the lead or same when allowed to play off lead? Sometimes, and its understandable she is picking up you fear of her reacting. When meeting other dogs try not to meet face to face and most important keep lead loose, not pulling it tight "just incase" she reacts. Without seeing her body language its hard to say but it could be fear which is turning into habit for example she reacts so gets your attention. If this is the case you need to re train how you meet other dogs. Try making her sit not allowing her to pull to the other dog and make her stay if she does this praise that behaviour and give a treat. Once she does this well progress by YOU giving a command that she can say hello, keeping lead loose not tight. If she reacts walk away put her in the sit position and when she is calm showing no aggression or fear praise. Also be careful when she is shying away or showing fear that you don't try and reassure her with a command of "good girl" as she will think your praising her fear or aggression! Its so easy to do! Try something like "easy" or "steady" also you can train to a command of "look at me" this is useful when you want to get her attention away from something-like another dog. Start by making her sit let her see the treat hold it up to you face and say "look at me" or " focus" when she looks at you give the treat. Hope advice makes sense and helps in some ways but as I said without seeing her body language its hard to know what is triggering her behaviour. But the above will be useful generally anyway. Good luck Mary


Thankyou so much I will try this. It was on the lead and just going into a restaurant. I was worried as it was twice that day and both other cockapoos (puppy and 1 year old ).... I am inclined to think she was saying: stay away from my mummy as she has not done it since. I will definetly take your advice as don't want it to happen again.
She does the usual quick turn around if a dog is annoying her but the biting, barking was totally out of character.


----------

